# LSx + L92 + L72 + MS4 CAM + Turbo = ?



## DFWGTO (May 4, 2005)

Oh yea and a twin intank fuel system

Any guesses... 

I am guessing broken drivetrain 

should be fun. (DoH!)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Details? Goals? You'll breake something if you dragrace for sure.


----------

